# Dash Cam pics and random pics from your car!



## Rob Fisher (26/10/18)

I love diving down Jan Smuts in Winston Park on the way home. A couple of shots from my Garmin Dash Cam.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (27/10/18)

Where I'd prefer to be driving.




Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (27/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I love diving down Jan Smuts in Winston Park on the way home. A couple of shots from my Garmin Dash Cam.
> View attachment 149686
> View attachment 149687


My old school is around the corner - the school for the deaf.

Memories of walking everywhere on after school outings with the boarders group.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> My old school is right the corner - the school for the deaf.
> 
> Memories of walking everywhere on after school outings with the boarders group.



My daughter was a teacher there for a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (27/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I love diving down Jan Smuts in Winston Park on the way home. A couple of shots from my Garmin Dash Cam.
> View attachment 149686
> View attachment 149687



Is that me in front of your there Rob?


LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (27/10/18)

Raindance said:


> Where I'd prefer to be driving.
> View attachment 149765
> 
> View attachment 149766
> ...



@Raindance 



and it's the dirt roads which are the most interesting, aren't they?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/10/18)

Where i wish i was. Switzerland. On my bucket list

Reactions: Like 1


----------

